# Congo African Gray and Blue Front Amazon need new homes



## tortoiseguy65 (Jun 15, 2010)

Due to some health problems that I have devoloped and the fact that my kids are out of the house now, leaving me to take care of all the critters. I have decided to part with a few of our pets. I have 2 birds that I need homes that can give them more time that I can. First is my Blue Front Amazon. He approximately 12 years old, talks well, and is in perfect feather. I am asking $500 for him. Second is my Congo African Gray. He is approximately 12 - 15 years old. He has a great vocabulary and mimics everything. He is also in perfect feather. I am asking $600 for him. The birds are kept in separate cages but are adjacent to each other. They are good birds but I just can't give them what they need any more. They have full flight feathers and have not been handled regularly for some time. They are feeding on ZUPREEM Fruit Blend pellets, Pretty Bird pellets and fresh fruits and veggies for treats. I am able to deliver within a few hours drive of Peoria, IL. Feel free to email me for pictures or with any additional questions. Offers will be considered. Thanks for looking


----------

